# What are your Favorite Adventure Films and TV Series  and Why?



## BAYLOR (Jan 16, 2017)

Which films and why are they your favorites  ?  They can be from any genre at all.


----------



## Rodders (Jan 16, 2017)

Indiana Jones has to be the best regarded adventure movie, but i always had a soft spot for the Romancing the Stone movies. My personal favourite remains The Goonies. 

As for TV, i remember watching a TV series called Tales of the Gold Monkey. I couldn't tell you a thing about it, but i remember enjoying with my family when i was young.


----------



## Vladd67 (Jan 16, 2017)

I also enjoyed tales of the Gold Monkey, the adventures of the  ex Flying Tiger Cutter and his one eyed dog in his amphibious plane, helped by a French bar owner and some what hindered by a fake priest come Nazi spy.


----------



## BAYLOR (Jan 16, 2017)

Vladd67 said:


> I also enjoyed tales of the Gold Monkey, the adventures of the  ex Flying Tiger Cutter and his one eyed dog in his amphibious plane, helped by a French bar owner and some what hindered by a fake priest come Nazi spy.



I remember that one.  It was a fun show , It's too bad it only lasted one season.


----------



## HanaBi (Jan 17, 2017)

*"The Water Margin"
"Monkey"*

I recall these two old Japanese shows during my childhood in the 70s.

both of them tenuously linked, but with perhaps "The Water Margin" being far more serious/somber in tone compared to the funnier/action-fest"Monkey"


The Water Margin (1973 TV series) - Wikipedia

Monkey (TV series) - Wikipedia


----------



## Rodders (Jan 17, 2017)

I loved Monkey as a child. It hasn't aged well, has it.


----------



## HanaBi (Jan 17, 2017)

Rodders said:


> I loved Monkey as a child. It hasn't aged well, has it.



Not at all; but the theme song will live on forever


----------



## BAYLOR (Jun 3, 2019)

The Mummy
The Mummy Returns 
The Mummy The Dragon Emperors Tomb.  

These films are such fun to watch .


----------



## Narkalui (Jun 22, 2019)

I always liked the version of King Solomon's Mines with Richard Chamberlain and Sharon Stone. Probably a little bit racist nowadays though...


----------



## BAYLOR (Oct 1, 2020)

Narkalui said:


> I always liked the version of King Solomon's Mines with Richard Chamberlain and Sharon Stone. Probably a little bit racist nowadays though...



The  1937 and 1951 film versions were quite good.


----------



## Guttersnipe (Oct 1, 2020)

Indiana Jones films first. I also like the original Star Wars trilogy and the latest King Kong movie. Why do I like them? I like them because they take my mind to places I'll never see, but love to fantasize about.


----------



## Foxbat (Oct 1, 2020)

For me, any movie that seeks to emulate or pay homage to the old serials of the 30s and 40s. Indiana Jones falls smack in the middle of that requirement.  I’ll happily watch any decent Wuxia as well.

I’m also a big fan of The Water Margin and have the whole series on DVD. But, if I’m honest, I feel that it tails off badly by the end of its run.


----------



## BAYLOR (Oct 2, 2020)

*Gunga Din* 1939 This film is flat out fun to watch and it is a great film. If you've never see this one , rent it or buy it on dvd. It's worth it. and it has a great cast with Cary Grant, Douglass Fairbanks jr , Victory McLaglen , Sam Jaffe, Joan Fontaine .


----------



## Droflet (Oct 2, 2020)

Yeah, Baylor, great flick.


----------



## BAYLOR (Oct 2, 2020)

Droflet said:


> Yeah, Baylor, great flick.



Ive seen it serval times on tv  and I just picked it up on dvd.


----------



## Vince W (Oct 3, 2020)

Indiana Jones is my favourite. That said:

*The Treasure of the Sierra Madre
The Secret of the Incas*
Both of these are influences on Indiana Jones

*Beau Geste*
I love stories about La légion étrangère.


----------



## paeng (Oct 3, 2020)

_Barry Lyndon_ - excellent picaresque
_The Seven Samurai - _a grand fight against greater odds
The _Apu_ Trilogy - a brilliant _bildungsroman
The Human Condition_ - a magnificent rendition of the human spirit


----------



## BAYLOR (Oct 3, 2020)

Vince W said:


> Indiana Jones is my favourite. That said:
> 
> *The Treasure of the Sierra Madre
> The Secret of the Incas*
> ...




*Raiders of the Lost Ark* features a very prominent  prop that was used in the *The Secret of the Incas*,  you can see it in the as he come to the Chamber with the Golden Idol.


----------



## Astro Pen (Oct 3, 2020)

There are many but off the top of my head:

_*Mirror*_, Tarkovsky  Film as poetry. Chaos and order together, it feels like my dream memories, maybe it's meant to.
_*The Prisone*_*r* McGoohan. Still relevant.
_*Koyaanisqatsi* _ Dated now but in it's day unique, and Glass's score!
_*Last Year in Marienbad* _Definitive art movie
_*For a Fistful of Dollars* _Or any Leone Spag. No more sugar coating on the cowboy era.
_*La Dolce Vita* _  Classic cinema doesn't get any better, even with all the back projection.


----------



## Vince W (Oct 3, 2020)

For television I enjoyed *Relic Hunter* and *The Librarians, *but the best had to be *The Avengers*.


----------



## BAYLOR (Oct 4, 2020)

Vince W said:


> For television I enjoyed *Relic Hunter* and *The Librarians, *but the best had to be *The Avengers*.



Relic Hunter reminds me a bit Raiders of the Lost Ark and Tia was awesome ! 

The Librarians  always a fun and entertain show.  also reality film too, and The cast of that series was outstanding ! 


Yes, *The Avengers* on the coolest , classiest  and by far one the greatest  series ever to come out of the 1960's  !   This show had everything. !  I just bought the Emma Peel Megaa set  of Avengers ,  Contains all 51 Emma Peel episodes on dvd. Hadn't seen them in years an they still hold up very nicely.   John Steed and Emma Peel way cooler than James Bond , Derrick Flint, Matt Helm and the Man from Uncle.


----------



## Astro Pen (Oct 4, 2020)

Sorry @BAYLOR I skimmed the title and responded to your first post.  So my list was short on adventure. I'll simply cut and paste when you do a general general film thread


----------



## BAYLOR (Oct 4, 2020)

The Young Indiana Jones Chronicles  was actually quite good !  Harrison Ford even did a camp in this series.


----------



## BAYLOR (Oct 4, 2020)

Rodders said:


> I loved Monkey as a child. It hasn't aged well, has it.



I have the series on DVD. I still enjoy it,


----------



## BAYLOR (Oct 4, 2020)

The 1979 filmation  *Flash Gordon *.  This series has great writing , excellent  voice acting and terrific  rotoscope animation.  And  It looks like the original Flash Gordon serials only way better.


----------



## BAYLOR (Oct 13, 2020)

*Romancing the Stone *


----------



## Rodders (Oct 13, 2020)

Good shout.


----------



## BAYLOR (Oct 22, 2020)

Rodders said:


> Good shout.



I also liked* Jewel on the Nile* . I wish they had done a third film.


----------



## Vince W (Oct 23, 2020)

The Young Indiana Jones series was fun as I remember. I have the dvds and should pull them out again. The Sharpe series is wonderful Napoleonic adventure stories. The films *Sahara *and *Fool's Gold* were both daft but fun which is pretty much all you can expect out of adventure stories.


----------



## BAYLOR (Oct 23, 2020)

Vince W said:


> The Young Indiana Jones series was fun as I remember. I have the dvds and should pull them out again. The Sharpe series is wonderful Napoleonic adventure stories. The films *Sahara *and *Fool's Gold* were both daft but fun which is pretty much all you can expect out of adventure stories.



I remember the Young Indiana  Jones chronicles, it was fun series. I wish it had run longer than it did.


----------



## BAYLOR (Dec 3, 2020)

*The Last Remake of Beau Geste*   1977 with Michal York and Mary Feldman


----------



## Vladd67 (Dec 3, 2020)

Mary?


----------



## BAYLOR (Jan 1, 2021)

Vladd67 said:


> Mary?



Ops ! slight typo.


----------

